# Got my hens!



## HeidiO (Aug 12, 2015)

I finally got 2 black silkie hens and a couple heinz 57 chicks. They were from my mom's, but were getting picked on.   They are silkie mixed with who knows what.  The hens are Dizzy (I nursed her back to health from a vit deficiency as a chick), and Penny.  The red chick is Bernadette, and the black and gold is Rocky.  Any ideas what is up with the red chicks feathers? Also got a coop with them, so we are set.  I put my black rooster in with them and he was being an ass, so no more chances for him.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 12, 2015)

Your red girl is a frizzle  She has the gene for her feathers to grow like that. It looks like like she is a frizzle cochin/silkie cross. 

You can do a google search for frizzle chickens and you will get lots of pics of other frizzles. 

I will warn you though, the frizzle gene can go to the brain  Just kidding, but in all honesty all the frizzles we have had were crazy and acted like a spaz LOL.


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 12, 2015)

O cool, Thanks so much, I wasn't sure if it was just her feathers growing in or genetic.  She is kind of freaky, but hopefully she'll calm.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 12, 2015)

looks like a frizzle to me too.  they are to cute.  I've never had silkys or frizzles either one.


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

So cute! what's it like raising chickens?


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 12, 2015)

I grew up with chickens, but didn't have my own till this summer.  I love them.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 12, 2015)

It is so much fun, there are eggs and much more, I can be your answer for any chicken questions, but the basic things, that you SHOULD do, not that I do, are: clean their coop weekly, and check for eggs daily. I have bad habits, but I am a 4H poultry show person, and am holding the 2015 Intermediate Poultry Showmanship Champion for arapahoe county


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 13, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> It is so much fun, there are eggs and much more, I can be your answer for any chicken questions, but the basic things, that you SHOULD do, not that I do, are: clean their coop weekly, and check for eggs daily. I have bad habits, but I am a 4H poultry show person, and am holding the 2015 Intermediate Poultry Showmanship Champion for arapahoe county


 
Cool! Thanks for telling me that


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 13, 2015)

Finally got a pic of the hens.


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 13, 2015)

so cute!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 13, 2015)

Lilythefarmer said:


> Cool! Thanks for telling me that


Honestly for me it is fun to help people with chicken related things, thats why I tell all chicken people with related forms or posts. A lot of us members here on BYH are actually chicken owners too


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 13, 2015)

I am getting chicks from my neiboor soon! I just need a unreladed hen and rooster


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 13, 2015)

Lilythefarmer said:


> I am getting chicks from my neiboor soon! I just need a unreladed hen and rooster


You want roosters? Were do you live, chances are when I hatch in the fall I will have a rooster for you if you are in Colorado and want him


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 14, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> You want roosters? Were do you live, chances are when I hatch in the fall I will have a rooster for you if you are in Colorado and want him


 
I am sorry I don't live in Colorado


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 14, 2015)

Lilythefarmer said:


> I am sorry I don't live in Colorado


What state do you live in?


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 14, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> What state do you live in?


 
 Reply after u read this becuse I don't want others to know, I live in North dakota


----------



## chicken pickin (Aug 14, 2015)

So cute! I love chickens, they are my most absolute favorite animal. I have roughly 60ish chickens. I have blue/splash Silkies, currently 8, for my kids and they just adore them. Silkies are just the cutest, I love your black Silkies, the other ones are adorable as well.


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 14, 2015)

cute!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh okay, read it


----------



## chiques chicks (Dec 27, 2015)

Chicks in the spring?  I'm doing everything I can to keep the incubator off now! Actually, at the moment I have some birds in mixed runs I don't really want, although the mixes may be interesting. I need to sperate for a month before incubating, so that puts me to February, thankfully.

( I will not hatch in winter, I will not hatch in winter, I will not hatch in winter....... It's not working!)


----------



## chiques chicks (Dec 27, 2015)

Lilythefarmer said:


> I am getting chicks from my neiboor soon! I just need a unreladed hen and rooster



They don't absolutely have to be unrelated.
I frequently inbreed and line breed with little ill effect, remember, it can increase desired traits as well as bad. I don't baby my chicks, the weak get culled so I develop stronger stock. 

I accidentally got albinos from mating a father to daughter. It's the bird in my avatar. (Well, that's one of four).


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 14, 2016)

Just thought I'd share some new pics.  One of the hens went broody and I let her have 12 eggs. These are the results.
9 adorable little "mutts".
We had issues with raccoons, and lost our beautiful white silkie roo, Elvis, and the black silkie hen, Penny.  Our frizzle, Lucy, adopted the chicks.


----------

